# critical cpu temeprature while playing games ..



## gunnergyan123 (Mar 26, 2013)

my pc configuration is - Motherboard - intel dh67bl
Processor - intel core i5 2500k 3.3 ghz
corsair cx 500 v2 psu
corsair vengeance 4gb x 2 sticks of ram
corsair gt120 gb ssd 
seagate barcuda hdd 512 gb 7200 rpm
NZXT phantom atx cabinet
zotac geforce gtx 660ti 

when i play battlefield 3 in ultra settings and crysis 3 in medium to high settings at 1920x1080p resolution .game runs smooth and card performs good and stays cool but the cpu temperature reach to its threshold to 88 degree Celsius within just 10 minutes of gaming .....whats the problem ? all fans are running good ... how to solve this ???? its irritating me..tell me the cheapest and effective way to solve this . 

please dont tell me to change the motherboard or cabinet because i am not in good condition to buy a new one after buying graphics card ..

please help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 26, 2013)

gunnergyan123 said:


> my pc configuration is - Motherboard - intel dh67bl
> Processor - intel core i5 2500k 3.3 ghz
> corsair cx 500 v2 psu
> corsair vengeance 4gb x 2 sticks of ram
> ...



Which CPU cooler are you using ?? Is it the Stock cooler ??
Plus when was the last time you checked the thermal paste on the CPU ??


----------



## gunnergyan123 (Mar 27, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Which CPU cooler are you using ?? Is it the Stock cooler ??
> Plus when was the last time you checked the thermal paste on the CPU ??



yeah its the stock cooler ... its been 1 year i bought this board and processor from then till now i never opened it and checked the thermal paste ....but i am damn sure its not abt the thermal paste ..other games runs good at native resolution and ultra settings only these two monster games and other recent games like tomb raider stuck due to temperature ..

what do i do now ???????


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 27, 2013)

intel heatsinks are horrible at cooling, if you play such cpu intensive games, then naturally you need better cooling.buy a coolermaster hyper 212 evo cpu cooler. one of the most VFM cooler.


----------



## gunnergyan123 (Mar 27, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> intel heatsinks are horrible at cooling, if you play such cpu intensive games, then naturally you need better cooling.buy a coolermaster hyper 212 evo cpu cooler. one of the most VFM cooler.



oh yeah intel stock cooler is horrible at cooling , but what if the change of cooler is not the solution to my problem...


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 28, 2013)

the best you can do : get a good TIM, remove old paste and put new TIM, and reinstall the heatsink properly.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 28, 2013)

Have you monitored the RPM at which your CPU fan is running ??
It may not be running at its full speed.


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2013)

gunnergyan123 said:


> oh yeah intel stock cooler is horrible at cooling , but what if the change of cooler is not the solution to my problem...



if there's no issue with your cpu/mobo temp sensors and you have proper ventilation then an after market cpu cooler like Hyper 212 Evo should solve the heating issue for sure ( provided you need to install it properly ).


----------



## gunnergyan123 (Mar 28, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Have you monitored the RPM at which your CPU fan is running ??
> It may not be running at its full speed.



the fan is ok its running at 3200 RPM and working good ... but the thing is the temperature is ok with other games like nfs run , modern warfare 3 at ultra settings and in native resolution but in battlefield 3 and crysis 3 the temperature is horrible .. unable to play at ultra settings and at native resolution ...

nfs run - max 66 degree Celsius fan speed 1050 to 1500 RPM 

crysis 3 - max 90 degree Celsius fan speed 3200 RPM approximately

battlefield 3 - max 90 degree Celsius  fan speed 3200 RPM  approximately

now tell me what to do ?


----------



## amjath (Mar 28, 2013)

^ as above guys suggest, but lets start with less budget

Get a good TIM something like this
DEEPCOOL THERMAL PASTE Z3
and re-apply.

how many fans u using on ur cabinet


----------



## gunnergyan123 (Mar 28, 2013)

amjath said:


> ^ as above guys suggest, but lets start with less budget
> 
> Get a good TIM something like this
> DEEPCOOL THERMAL PASTE Z3
> ...



ok i will change the thermal paste .. and my cabinet is NZXT 921RB-001-BL Black Steel GUARDIAN 921 RB ATX Mid Tower

FRONT, 1 X 120 mm LED FAN [Included] 
REAR, 1 X 120 mm FAN [Included] 
SIDE PANEL, 1 X 120 mm LED FAN [Included]
TOP, 1 x 140mm

now u got the information u needed now tell me what to do after changing the thermal paste if this problem strikes back ...


----------



## topgear (Mar 29, 2013)

^^ then you might have to buy a cpu cooler and you see different temps in different games because C3, BF3 are more cpu intensive than nfs or mw3 .... try games like BFBC2 ( another games very well optimized for cpu ).



amjath said:


> ^ as above guys suggest, but lets start with less budget
> 
> Get a good TIM something like this
> DEEPCOOL THERMAL PASTE Z3
> ...



for TiM anything lower that Z5/Z9 is not recommended.


----------



## gunnergyan123 (Mar 29, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ then you might have to buy a cpu cooler and you see different temps in different games because C3, BF3 are more cpu intensive than nfs or mw3 .... try games like BFBC2 ( another games very well optimized for cpu ).
> 
> 
> 
> for TiM anything lower that Z5/Z9 is not recommended.



ok friends thanks for suggestions and  help thanks a lot ... i have finally decided to buy an CORSAIR liquid CPU cooler  . and lets see the difference . 

but first tell me what are the advantages and dis-advantages of liquid cpu cooler  ..

i want to know is liquid cpu cooler is better or not .


----------



## amjath (Mar 29, 2013)

topgear said:


> for TiM anything lower that Z5/Z9 is not recommended.



sorry bro couldn't get u. can u come again


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 29, 2013)

gunnergyan123 said:


> ok friends thanks for suggestions and  help thanks a lot ... i have finally decided to buy an CORSAIR liquid CPU cooler  . and lets see the difference .
> 
> but first tell me what are the advantages and dis-advantages of liquid cpu cooler  ..
> 
> i want to know is liquid cpu cooler is better or not .



Are you planning to OC your CPU or is it just the current temps that you wanna beat??

If you arent (or even OCing it upto 4.5GHz) OCing, get the Hyper 212 air cooler. Its more than enough. 

why do u need an additional headache of maintaining a liquid cooler??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 29, 2013)

gunnergyan123 said:


> ok friends thanks for suggestions and  help thanks a lot ... i have finally decided to buy an CORSAIR liquid CPU cooler  . and lets see the difference .
> 
> but first tell me what are the advantages and dis-advantages of liquid cpu cooler  ..
> 
> i want to know is liquid cpu cooler is better or not .


Unless you are a serious overclocker, liquid cooling is an overkill with the added risk of coolant leakage. Get CM Hyper 212 EVO and Arctic Silver 5 and properly clean cooler and cpu's surface before application.


----------



## gunnergyan123 (Mar 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Unless you are a serious overclocker, liquid cooling is an overkill with the added risk of coolant leakage. Get CM Hyper 212 EVO and Arctic Silver 5 and properly clean cooler and cpu's surface before application.



yes its the current temp which has become a headache for me . i know cooler master hyper 212 evo is betterair cooler in budget and i read the review .

its 2 good but i want to know that why not a liquid cpu cooler instead of an air cooler though i am not going to overclock my processor until i buy a new mobo coz my mobo is h67 motherboard  . cant overclock

is it ok to get a liquid cpu cooler for h67 board and core i5 2500k processor for now ????????

is it very difficult to maintain liquid cpu cooler  ?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 29, 2013)

gunnergyan123 said:


> yes its the current temp which has become a headache for me . i know cooler master hyper 212 evo is betterair cooler in budget and i read the review .
> 
> its 2 good but i want to know that why not a liquid cpu cooler instead of an air cooler though i am not going to overclock my processor until i buy a new mobo coz my mobo is h67 motherboard  . cant overclock
> 
> ...



Do you love to smell a burnt board on one fine day because of a leak specially when you have not opened your cpu from past year, if any sort of leak surfaces, high chances is that you might realize it only after u recieve the "sweet" fragrance of a burnt board.

PS:: A worst case scenario, but is very much possible.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 29, 2013)

gunnergyan123 said:


> yes its the current temp which has become a headache for me . i know cooler master hyper 212 evo is betterair cooler in budget and i read the review .
> 
> its 2 good but i want to know that why not a liquid cpu cooler instead of an air cooler though i am not going to overclock my processor until i buy a new mobo coz my mobo is h67 motherboard  . cant overclock
> 
> ...



> Did you try to reapply a new/better YIM?

> You can use liq. cooling on a b67 motherboard.

> They are not hard to maintain, but a bit tedious to clean. Also, the risk of leakage is always present. Search a bit on people using it and see if they are happy or say


----------



## lakeport (Mar 29, 2013)

get a vaccum cleaner and blow away all the dust from the inside of the cae.. direct a high pressure jet of air towards the heatsink to remove any dust that clogging it.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 29, 2013)

lakeport said:


> get a vaccum cleaner and blow away all the dust from the inside of the cae.. direct a high pressure jet of air towards the heatsink to remove any dust that clogging it.


Never do that, unless you want your stuff to be damaged with static electricity.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Mar 29, 2013)

amjath said:


> sorry bro couldn't get u. can u come again




It's *Lower*.
"For TiM anything *lower* than Z5/Z9 (Deepcool) is not recommended".


----------



## lakeport (Mar 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Never do that, unless you want your stuff to be damaged with static electricity.



Don't know man.. i've done it often.. no issues here..


----------



## amjath (Mar 30, 2013)

TechnoHolic said:


> It's *Lower*.
> "For TiM anything *lower* than Z5/Z9 (Deepcool) is not recommended".



^ thx



harshilsharma63 said:


> Never do that, unless you want your stuff to be damaged with static electricity.



heard about em in TDF is it real


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2013)

Z3 is not inferioor compared to Z5/Z9 and the price difference is 150-200/300 bucks compared to Z5/Z9.

@ OP - If you are living in USA/Eu then get a liquid cooler from Corsair .. they provides warrnty coverage if the cooler leaks and damages pc componenets within warrnty period but in here getting such warranty could be an issue so just to play safe we are recommending air coolers and if you have the budget get you can get the top of the line Air cooler like ThermalRight SilverArrow @ 4.5k .. at the cost of a decent water cooler you can get a high end air cooling solution. and your H67 won't let you OC your cpu .. so you can skip the liquid cooling part.


----------



## icebags (Mar 30, 2013)

probably the case has ventilation problems with rear exaust getting blocked or the cooler is not properly mounted. but if you are looking for good cooling, hyper 212 is good, even for medium oc with i5s, it will probably run those games @60-66 degrees. cheaper liquid coolings on the other hand are not exactly that cheap and neither they are as effective.

but before you do anything, do a little test: run realtemp before launching bf3/crysis and take a log. make sure the data is started to be recorded in the log and then play games with those temps for few minutes. then share that log file here, let us take a look. 
Real Temp - CPU temperature monitoring


----------



## gunnergyan123 (Mar 31, 2013)

icebags said:


> probably the case has ventilation problems with rear exaust getting blocked or the cooler is not properly mounted. but if you are looking for good cooling, hyper 212 is good, even for medium oc with i5s, it will probably run those games @60-66 degrees. cheaper liquid coolings on the other hand are not exactly that cheap and neither they are as effective.
> 
> but before you do anything, do a little test: run realtemp before launching bf3/crysis and take a log. make sure the data is started to be recorded in the log and then play games with those temps for few minutes. then share that log file here, let us take a look.
> Real Temp - CPU temperature monitoring



real temp log during battlefield 3 at native resolution ultra high settings..

i could not upload the csv real temp log files or zip files error occurred , so am uploading the screenshots of log file check those out ...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 31, 2013)

amjath said:


> heard about em in TDF is it real


Yep, it's real. Although I've never heard anyone saying their pc got damages by a vacuum cleaner. It's just like the "Do not use mobile phone in petrol pumps" warning, even though there has not been a single case in history of explosion caused by mobile phone.


----------



## The Pain (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi, 

I had the same problem on my AMD Phenom II 970 Setup.  This happens only on 3 games as of now.  BF3, Crysis 3 and TR.  Stock fan was too noisy so switched to a CM TX3 EVO.  Even with the TX3, the temps was reach very close to 60 degrees depending on the duration of play.  62 being the treshold as per the processor specs.

I upgraded to a Corsair H60 liquid cooled setup but still the temps would reach the high 50's which shocked me.  I have just set the H60 up in Push Pull configuration as of last night and finally the temps are under control and dont exceed 52 degrees.  So im happy

IMO There are 2 things that may be the issue here.  1 - These 3 games are extremely taxing on the CPU as well as GPU. 2 - Ambient temperatures of your room/cabinet matter a great deal.



gunnergyan123 said:


> my pc configuration is - Motherboard - intel dh67bl
> Processor - intel core i5 2500k 3.3 ghz
> corsair cx 500 v2 psu
> corsair vengeance 4gb x 2 sticks of ram
> ...


----------



## icebags (Mar 31, 2013)

gunnergyan123 said:


> real temp log during battlefield 3 at native resolution ultra high settings..
> 
> i could not upload the csv real temp log files or zip files error occurred , so am uploading the screenshots of log file check those out ...



wow, cpu going ga-ga even @ 50-60% load, u better realign the heatsink first, and check if rear exaust getting blocked anyhow. if they are ok, consider aftermarket coolers.


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2013)

gunnergyan123 said:


> real temp log during battlefield 3 at native resolution ultra high settings..
> 
> i could not upload the csv real temp log files or zip files error occurred , so am uploading the screenshots of log file check those out ...



stock coolers are crappy .. and we have a thread on this so you better change to some good after market cooler at-least 212 EVo.



The Pain said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had the same problem on my AMD Phenom II 970 Setup.  This happens only on 3 games as of now.  BF3, Crysis 3 and TR.  Stock fan was too noisy so switched to a CM TX3 EVO.  Even with the TX3, the temps was reach very close to 60 degrees depending on the duration of play.  62 being the treshold as per the processor specs.
> 
> ...



your temps are fine ( depends on which app you are using ) and the max core temp limit is 90c AFAIK.


----------



## The Pain (Apr 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> your temps are fine ( depends on which app you are using ) and the max core temp limit is 90c AFAIK.




Hi Topgear, was going by the temperature information given at the link below:

AMD Phenom II X4 970 Black Edition - HDZ970FBK4DGM / HDZ970FBGMBOX


----------



## topgear (Apr 2, 2013)

those are most probably cpu package ( tCase temp ) but most of the temp monitoring apps measures the cpu core temp ( tJmax ) .. so like I said it all depends on the software you are using to monitor cpu temp .. for quad core cpus 60-65c is good generally. Use Hwinfo or HWmonitor to monitor temps.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> those are most probably cpu package ( tCase temp ) but most of the temp monitoring apps measures the cpu core temp ( tJmax ) .. so like I said it all depends on the software you are using to monitor cpu temp .. for quad core cpus 60-65c is good generally. Use Hwinfo or HWmonitor to monitor temps.


isn't it that the tCase temp. is same as the temp. of hottest core ???


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 2, 2013)

Most reputed apps report the temperature of the hottest core as the package temperature. tJmax is the maximum temeerature of a device after which is automaticalls performes a thermal shutdown.

Most reputed apps report the temperature of the hottest core as the package temperature. tJmax is the maximum temeerature of a device after which is automaticalls performes a thermal shutdown.


----------



## noob (Apr 2, 2013)

Also make sure that you are using updated drivers for zotac geforce gtx 660ti card.


----------



## rst (Apr 4, 2013)

There are also some simple ways

1. set your CPU vcore  to 1.30 V
2. clean your sytem (specially cpu and psu fan)


----------

